# CTEK trickle charger question



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Have you checked with with CTEK?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you do end up replacing that unit, take a look at PowerMania.. I've been very pleased with mine... and it's in commercial service.


----------



## Bcomp866 (Mar 1, 2021)

I will check with CTEK and see what they suggest. I will check PowerMania as well. Thanks!


----------

